# Conservation Order - How Long WIll It Last?



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

Just curious what the thoughts are on how long the Conservation Order will last. What's your guess??


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Until the population crashes.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I would say about the time GB3 builds up a decent sized snow goose spread of his own the spring season will end.

My thoughts. The spring season is so commercialized now that it will probably never end. As soon as you add money to the equation politics enters and bad things start happening with game management. :2cents:


----------



## passshooter (Aug 25, 2004)

What's bad about the spring snow goose season never ending. I count myself lucky to hunt spring snows about 6 weeks & I hope it never ends. In fact, before they end it, I would rather see a daily limit (5 or even 3 would be fine by me) w/ no possession limit.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You have to look at it from a game management perspective and from a law perspective. If there is no longer any biological reason to have a spring hunt then we shouldn't have it anymore.

Besides the only reason we have it now is because of excess birds and a conservation order. If we no longer have a population issue than we are in violation of the migratory bird treaty. I personally think its a good act and don't really want it to be messed with through politics if our only reason to have a spring season is because of the money.

If we had a spring season for no other reason then money then we have reverted back to market hunting.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Since the goal was to cut the population in half, and since we are no where close to that goal, I see it going on indefinitely. The population has stabalized (even though it's still gone up slightly). All these years of year-round gunning on them and we haven't even put a dent on them yet means we have spring shooting for many years to come.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

What up ya'll? Well one thing is for sure, once it warms up and the snow begin their spring migration in nodak, I am going to hammer the heck outta em all. They are going down as long as I have shells! for shizzel!

Curt
"wingmaster"


----------



## passshooter (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey! All you do gooders are far too righteous for me. I long ago lost any respect for the "Professionals". I hunt waterfowl because me & my Chessies love it. Believe me, we have never threatened the health of the populations. We just have fun. If the snows can sustain a spring hunt, then I say let's manage them in such a way to keep the hunt going as long as possible, while providing as many hunting opportunitys as possible. Maybe do away w/ some of the advantages that have been given to Spring Snow Goose hunters. Certainly, let's not start a possession limit cause the lack of one is what makes it possible to go on a LONG Spring Snows soujourn. Let's stop passing secondary laws to prevent people from violating primary laws. Let's stop passing laws because they are "enforcible". Let's pretend that hunters are all good people & stop legislating because of a "few bad apples" (boy, am I sick of hearing about them!). If we treat people like they are going to do the right thing, they are more likely to do so. If we treat them as slobs, they will behave that way. How about this: Since the game belongs to all of us- I don't think anyone should be able to hunt anywhere unless we can all hunt there. Remember, a"professional" is just someone who has paid enough extortion $ to the educational establishment so that he is above reproach. He probly is as dumb (or dumber) than the rest of us.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I see what you're saying passshooter but the intent of the CO had nothing to do with giving waterfowl hunters an extra oppurtunity in the year to hunt. So when we do get the population down to where it needs to be (if it's even possible at this point), then we should close the CO. The goal is to cut the population in half as fast as possible. Not to sustain the population to allow for extra hunting oppurtunities. Every year snow geese are destroying more of their breeding habitat so it's really just a race to see which comes first; hunters get the population in check or the population crashes when their habitat is destroyed (although neither will happen in the near future).

Either way it probably doesn't even matter any time soone since I could see the spring season going on for decades to come.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

roger tat


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I hope it stays for forever, even if they have to put a bag limit on them, theres nothing like hunting snows and being under a funnel.....
Adam


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I plan on telling my grandkids the stories some day. I don't think anything will last forever.


----------



## passshooter (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Matt: I see what you are saying too & I got a lot of respect for guys like you who seem to have endless faith & patience (that's probly why you are most likely an acomplished waterfowler while I just get out every day that I can (which is most days), hang around where they are likely to fly by & whack at 'em when they do. BUT, GOD FORGIVE ME, I LOVE IT! Problem is I only enjoy it w/ my chessies, my sxs, my shells, my way! I don't much care how the opportunity came about, I'm all for MAXIMUM OPPORTUNITYS! I usually head down to SD about 3/10 & hunt 'em till I wave goodbye at the Canadian line. How do you go about it?


----------

